# Saiki Train Traffic Light wiring



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

The Sakai train traffic light shows up on ebay from time to time. This 1950s light is attractive and usually cheaper than the Lionel model 153. The light originally has 12 volt screw base small globe bulbs. Thus you will need 18 volt bulbs for 18 volt systems. The Seiki has two latching type replays inside. This a single temporary pulse will switch the light from green to red or visa versa. The relays will work off of AC or DC. 12 volts seem to work, but the relays use a lot of current. It about shorts out my 18 volt lights when activated, but I only have a 1 amp power pack with most current already used up on bulbs.

The issue with this light is the five wire terminals and no wiring diagram. Facing the terminals, far right is the lights common. Moving left next is the green light relay, next, red light relay. Next, relay common. Far left is lights power. I use a jumper from lights common to relay common.

Have fun.


----------

